

The Economics of Dissent: How Twitter & Fbook Tipped the Revolutionary Equation - othman
http://zarnotes.blogspot.com/2011/03/economics-of-dissent-how-twitter-and.html

======
nir
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/mar/07/facebook...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/mar/07/facebook-
twitter-revolutionaries-cyber-utopians)

------
ahparikh
great read about how the speed of information can greatly affect the rate of
change in countries.

------
svlla
and cell phones, texting, wifi, email ... it's about communication in general,
yo.

